# They are back... the ponies.



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Dec 14, 2003)

Casue last night about 11 pm there was a commotion back there so I went to see what was going on .. my horses were all talking and making a rucus... the horses were back in there pen someone must have put them back in..

So sad i thought they finally went to a good home


----------



## kaykay (Dec 14, 2003)

Im so sorry too that they werent off to a new home. Isnt one close to foaling?


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Dec 14, 2003)

Yes kay they are both heavy in foal one i cant belive she is still holding on to that foal... So sad


----------



## RNR (Dec 14, 2003)

Sorry they were not at a new home! Mabey that mare os holding off because she thinks she might get a better place to foal soon! I wish I could take them but shipping is high for 2 mares and foals! Mabey I can still try to do something I will keep passing on there info!

RNR


----------



## RNR (Jan 2, 2004)

Just been thinking about the mares! Have they foaled yet? Are they still there? I have been thinking about them! Please give me a update!

Rebecca


----------

